# Moderated threads and posts have now been processed



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

As the title says, I have finally processed all of the threads and posts that went for moderation, so if yo ahve been waiting for yours to appear and felt frustrated I apologise for the delay.

Now to process AL requests...


----------

